#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای گرافیکی | Graphics Software >  >  قرار دادن عکس ها در قاب های زیبا با Desktop Photo Frame Set 1.2.0 (نسخه قابل حمل )

## nekooee

با استفاده از Desktop Photo Frame Set می توانید عکس های خود را در درون  قاب هایی که در داخل نرم افزار و در محیطی بسیار زیبا تعیین شده است قرار  داده و تصویر های زیبا ساخته و به عنوان مثال در BackGround سیستم خود  استفاده کنید . همچنین می توانید یک قاب انتخاب کرده و عکس های متنوعی را  در درونش قرار داده و سپس برای دسکتاپ خود انتخاب کنید تا به صورت اسلاید  شو برای شما نمایش دهد

Desktop%20Photo%20Frame%20Set%201.2.0%20portable.jpg


از پست شماره 3 دانلود بفرمایید

----------

*1212ali*,*ali_str*,*amen*,*amiric*,*apa*,*aramis*,*elnino909*,*gadraj*,*hossein mokh*,*jozi*,*pedram*,*sina83*,*TAMIN*,*صابری*,*غزال4*,*یوسف رحیم پور*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## صابری

به نام خدا
سلام آقای نکویی. یک اشکالی موقع نصب هست. یکی اینکه پسوورد میخواست که www.irantk.ir زدم و باز شد. 
اما حین نصب این ایرور را میده:
erorr desktop 44.JPG
 لطفا راهنمایی کنید.
متشکرم.

----------

*1212ali*,*ali_str*,*amiric*,*elnino909*,*nekooee*,*TAMIN*

----------


## TAMIN

> به نام خدا
> سلام آقای نکویی. یک اشکالی موقع نصب هست. یکی اینکه پسوورد میخواست که www.irantk.ir زدم و باز شد. 
> اما حین نصب این ایرور را میده:
> erorr desktop 44.JPG
>  لطفا راهنمایی کنید.
> متشکرم.


سلام خدمت جناب صابری عزیز
من این نرم افزار را از یک لینک دیگه دانلود کردم و تست کردم و مشکلی نداشت
برای شما در سایت آپلود کردم نیازی به پسورد و نصب هم ندارد

----------

*1212ali*,*amiric*,*elnino909*,*nekooee*,*صابری*

----------


## nekooee

ببخشید آقای صابری من ندیده بودم پست شما رو ...

حواسم به رمزش نبود از یک سایت خارجی گرفتم که برای هیچ برنامه ای رمز قرار نمیده اما ظاهرا روی این یکی گذاشته بود. از حالا به بعد بیشتر دقت میکنم و رمز داشت براتون قرار میدم.  حالا که آقای TAMIN لطف کردند دوباره آپلود کردند من برای اینکه حجم روی هاستمون نگیره فایل اتچ پست خودم رو حذف کردم

----------

*1212ali*,*hossein mokh*,*TAMIN*,*صابری*,*قیصر*

----------

